# Trains I See



## wsorfan4003

Thought I would start a thread for the trains I see, I travel moderately. This will NOT be as big as big ed's road trains thread, but I enjoy spotting new trains and sharing them 










GE Dash-8 I guess by researching it, looks to me like a Dash 9 (I thought Dash 8's were only 4 axles, maybe somebody can enlighten me as how to spot the differences when you can't see it on the front of the loco) Anyway, she's sitting right down the line from a classification yard in Janesville, idling there, no crew around.












WSOR 4008 and 4053 both sitting there idling right next to a crossing, about 6 miles north of where that UP was pictured.


----------



## alman

Nice weathering job on the U. P. :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## mopac

Great pics. That UP unit is a dash 8 according to a UP roster I found. I think the big difference in a dash 8 and a dash 9 was horsepower. Most dash 8s were 4,000 hp
and most dash 9s were 4,400 hp. UP only had 40 dash 9s and 459 dash 8s. Dash 9s
were not used long and were put in storage over emmision concerns.


----------



## wsorfan4003

alman said:


> Nice weathering job on the U. P. :thumbsup: :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 26124


Haha I agree, she looks like she's had better days



mopac said:


> Great pics. That UP unit is a dash 8 according to a UP roster I found. I think the big difference in a dash 8 and a dash 9 was horsepower. Most dash 8s were 4,000 hp
> and most dash 9s were 4,400 hp. UP only had 40 dash 9s and 459 dash 8s. Dash 9s
> were not used long and were put in storage over emmision concerns.


Oh I see, thanks for the insight, I still like a Dash 9 in my consist, even if it is a little harder on the environment :laugh:


----------



## Catwagon

The first picture is of a set of brand spanking new BNSF engines, numbers 7101 and 7104 at the brand new Fort Worth GE plant. 

The second picture is of a lone KCS engine pulling a TFM loco north on the BNSF line through Justin Texas (hood first I might add). These two are a long, LONG way from any home trackage, especially the TFM unit.


----------



## wsorfan4003

Catwagon said:


> The first picture is of a set of brand spanking new BNSF engines, numbers 7101 and 7104 at the brand new Fort Worth GE plant.
> 
> The second picture is of a lone KCS engine pulling a TFM loco north on the BNSF line through Justin Texas (hood first I might add). These two are a long, LONG way from any home trackage, especially the TFM unit.


Those new GEVO's make me drool...  so pretty and powerful... Nice KCS shot, we call that running Hammerhead style when GE's run long hood forward I bet you could figure out why :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Looks like they are static displays, are you sure they aren't made of plywood? 
Especially the UP.


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> Looks like they are static displays, are you sure they aren't made of plywood?
> Especially the UP.


ed, you're so tough on me  If you are referring to the post of the old Milwaukee road train in Madison from a couple months ago, I did more research and found out that that train doesn't move anymore. If these trains were made of plywood, then somebody must have put recorded sounds in them to make me believe they were idling :laugh: Conspiracy theory!!!  besides my phone camera isn't the best... that's why a lot of my pictures are grainy.


----------



## Big Ed

wsorfan4003 said:


> ed, you're so tough on me  If you are referring to the post of the old Milwaukee road train in Madison from a couple months ago, I did more research and found out that that train doesn't move anymore. If these trains were made of plywood, then somebody must have put recorded sounds in them to make me believe they were idling :laugh: Conspiracy theory!!!  besides my phone camera isn't the best... that's why a lot of my pictures are grainy.


I was only busting on you. 

I think the pictures look great, a lot better then some of my hurry up and shoot pictures. :thumbsup:

I just had to add that, after you said about being built out of plywood. 

I thought those ran? The link I found said they did?
Unless they found out it wasn't profitable.


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> I was only busting on you.
> 
> I think the pictures look great, a lot better then some of my hurry up and shoot pictures. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just had to add that, after you said about being built out of plywood.
> 
> I thought those ran? The link I found said they did?
> Unless they found out it wasn't profitable.


I know ed, I was busting back... All good we're friends (at least I think so)  I've heard both, but I've heard more of it's not going anywhere, I'll have to do some more research... 

And as for hurry up and shoot, in that UP pic, about 15 seconds after I snapped, a County Mounty turned on the road behind me.. and I was stopped about 50 ft before a stop sign in a 55 mph zone  (never used road anyway) but the county guys (and ladies) like to sit at the state road salt shed that was behind me on the road and write reports...

And that WSOR shot was a left from the UP and 6 miles down the road down a hill, that people always fly over (I could have died) :laugh: But in my defense the lights were blinking

ick sorry for the novel


----------



## rrgrassi

This was a "hurry up" shot also. Taken near Mineola, TX on HWY 80...


----------



## Kwikster

Mostly what I see near me are CSX, GT, and CN.


----------



## wsorfan4003

TheTrainGirl said:


> i love trains just as much my bf does (TheTrainMan)


Then post pictures of trains and show us you're layout


----------



## wsorfan4003

TheTrainGirl said:


> i share my boyfriends layout


Post pictures of it then, have him do the same so we know what he does.


----------



## wsorfan4003

TheTrainMan said:


> What I see around here is BNSF, UP, CANADA PACIFIC ENGINES, SANTA FE ENGINES ON BNSF TRAINS & ONCE ive seen a CSX cargo box, weird


Don't tell us, show us :ttiwwop:


----------



## Ranger

These didn't have the engines there. I think CSX brought them in this year. Still pretty cool to get right up next to them.


----------



## wsorfan4003

Ranger said:


> These didn't have the engines there. I think CSX brought them in this year. Still pretty cool to get right up next to them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 26217


Nice, I remember (from pics) when me and the siblings were little we were taken up somewhere to see a circus train, it was pretty cool


----------



## csxmandave

Here"s a CSX that had stopped to take on some fuel.









Check out the size comparison to the semi truck


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice GE's... They make me foam into a puddle... Why are the red flags there?


----------



## csxmandave

The man in the fuel truck hung them there, guess so the engine does not pull off while the hose is hooked up.


----------



## wsorfan4003

csxmandave said:


> The man in the fuel truck hung them there, guess so the engine does not pull off while the hose is hooked up.


I see...


----------

